# Anyone doing the Paddle NSW kayak course? -Report



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

My school has decided to fund my accreditation for the NCAS level 1 kayak guide/instructor. Just wondering if anyone else from here signed up for the course? It is at Bobbin Head Dec 17 &18 and covers all sorts of kayak safety stuff.

Apparently, I was told that we need to bring our own yaks, thus, I will train on my Outback. I figure I might as well since I spend most of my time kayaking on my Outback.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Rob loves it. Paul he really modified the usual kayak training for us, but mostly because we were on fishing SOTs rather than the Hobie thing. We didn't do sweep strokes, forward rudder or rear rudder. But we did plenty on general handling, brace, sideways/sculling, stop, backing up. More focus here than with SIKs for sure. I learned a lot simply watching what he chose for focus and how he approached the SOTs.

Canack it is a great curriculum, Paul is right though, might be worth mentioning that your kayak is a pedal SOT. The experience with Rob was that the Hobies are fine for this training. They might arc up with a PA or whatever the short ones are called, but the Oasis should be fine. Doubt you'll use the mirage much in the course though. And they may wonder whether the Outback will keep up with SIKs under paddle. Please post your experiences and learning.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Thank for the reply. I was actually thinking about the mirage drive today and the practicality of it during the course. I think that you guys are right, I might just leave the Hobie at home and bring a yak from school and just fish out of that in the morning as I want to be up there by 5am to fish until the course starts.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Canack, you might be right there, but suggest you call them and check it out. It's irritating that you end up doing the training NOT in the yak you are going to use. Some SIK trainers are absolute kayak snobs, but not all of them. Our approach with Rob was to ask the hobies to use the paddle. But if we had been doing a longer course like yours, the mirage drive would be the answer for going forward on the longer stints.

Give 'em a try first buddy, you never know.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey Canack, did you post a follow up/report? Think I saw something on PaddleNSW but would be interested on an insiders view.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Hi Dru,

No sorry I did not. I guess I should have, but here it goes:

Impressions:

It was a good course which can be attempted by beginners, or people who are completing their final evaluation. By that I mean, people who are beginners will not be getting their Flatwater Guide certification. Before the instructor considers you as qualified, you have to meet certain pre-requisites. Such as Senior First Aid/CPR, certain amount of hours (log book evidence required), organised and lead at least 3x 3hr tours. Finally, you would have to demonstrate your leadership abilities, on the 2 day course to receive your final approval. SO to be clear, it is not just a quick 2 day course and off you go. It takes time, for some up to 1.5 years to complete. But it is a start and worth it.

The two day course had us learning some of the theory, policies, and reasoning behind them. We spent the majority of the time on the water, leading a group, learning different strokes, capsizing, re-entry, self-rescue, T and H rescue of Sit-in kayaks, emergency situations.

As for the gear:

The instructor pretty much told me that the gear that we would take out with us should be quality gear which would be used to save a person's life in an emergency. Therefore, some of the "offshore" kayaking gear that we consider ok to take out with us while fishing would be considered unsuitable. In fact, take a minute to check the strength of our ropes, carabineers, even our PFD's. Lastly, don't forget to have an emergency dry-bag with rope, duct tape, knife, dry shirt, first aid kit (light easy basics).

The instructor was fantastic. He was helpful, knowledgeable, and at first, was an unassuming older gentleman who I'd would not think was a world class whitewater instructor.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to mention, I did not do the course in my Outback as it is not considered a kayak in the paddling sense. Therefore, I used a Bic Scapa.

Lastly, the same course is on at our school in Blamain this weekend if anybody wants to come to take a peek. Since it is at our school I might be there as well. Friday night will determine my attendance


----------

